# Need advise Motorhome Road Sway



## Brighton Girls (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello everyone we are very new to motorhomes : we have I purchased a new Adria Matrix Axcess 590 SG this year and we are experiencing a lot of road roll and swaying .. HELP what are we doing wrong ? Is it a load issue ? Or is it a speed issue we are on motorways and anything above 60 and it starts and yet we see and are passed by other motorhomes going much faster ?? Thanks the Brighton Girls


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I notice a marked difference in the stability, especially with a sidewind, when I carry a lot of weight in the back (beyond the backaxle) that means that the front steering axle is light. Could that be it?

Dick


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

If you're comparing to a car you'll feel a huge difference. I don't own a car but had to drive one recently; WOW, I was steering violently in it!

Also were you driving in any wind? The high sides catch it very easily and it'll sway.

Hope this helps

B-Right-On (Do they still say that? Probably not... they did when I lived there, but it was a good while ago )


----------



## Brighton Girls (Jul 21, 2016)

Many thanks for your help with this we will look at revisiting our weight distribution to in front off the back axle for our next trip .... Not sure about your ( Bright-on) question ? Don't quite live there a few miles outside


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

Brighton Girls said:


> Many thanks for your help with this we will look at revisiting our weight distribution to in front off the back axle for our next trip .... Not sure about your ( Bright-on) question ? Don't quite live there a few miles outside


The cool kids used to say it... I heard one of them


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Also try traveling with the bed in lowered position (if you can). In the up position it will undoubtedly raise the centre of gravity quite a lot which will affect stability, especially with the standard Fiat chassis which isn't exactly renown for good handling. An ALKO chassis would give you much better stability but not an option on your van. You could also try changing the amount of water in the tank and redistributing weight. Maybe load it up and take it to a weighbridge to check you are within axle limits? Another option might be to fit air suspension units, not too costly and will improve stability considerably. Other than that I would say don't be in such a rush to get there. Keeping below 60mph is not a bad idea, saves on stress, diesel and safety.
Don't take too much notice of other M/Hs doing 70+, they could be to a much higher spec than yours with ALKO chassis etc. and they probably enjoy paying for the extra diesel.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Can I refer you to a similar question I asked a while back. It may help

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/125-motorhome-performance/121564-what-causes-weaving.html

Hope it helps.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As a matter of interest what tyre pressures are you running on, plus the tyre size please.
Living outside Brighton is a lot cheaper and nicer.:wink2::wink2: 

cabby


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

We have the Adria with Air suspension fitted still rolls about doing seventy so stay about sixty drives fine.full tank of diesel and water makes it more stable but you can feel the weight when you drive.


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

I would concur with others. Tyre pressure? Sometimes the recommended pressure is very high! Road surface i.e. Tramlines in the road (Not literally, those worn by trucks etc), or maybe track rod ends worn. If it's on all road surfaces, then check tyres, track rod ends etc. Let us know what the cause was when you find out.  A quick edit, not a good idea to run with full fresh and waste water tank. Fill up on arrival at camping place and empty to almost nil when leaving. Also saves fuel!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They must have sorted it out :roll:


----------

